# Tex's latex in comparison to Thera, feet per second



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Not trying to prove anything simply keeping the community going and for the newbies who may not have read stuff like this.

I have begun a testing of some various sizes of band sets and was curious of the difference between the latex Tex sells and Thera gold as they are pretty close in comparison. Since my test isn't complete I can give you what I have compared between the two.

Both were same age and same Rayshot pouches.

7.5 effective length with a band size of 3/4 inch tapered to 1/2 with roughly a 32 inch draw using 3/8 ammo. Tex's were consistently 5 feet per second faster.

My draw and release pace gave a range of; 195-200 in the Gold
200-205 w/ Tex latex.

Interestingly I could easily and significantly jump the FPS by a fast stretch and instant release. Didn't record those as they were too erratic in speeds.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Question; since they are so close in fps, the next question is which one wears better? I.e. Lasts longer.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

As a question, it is a good one as I have never been patient enough to record each shooting session, ammo quantity shot and what ammo size.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Understood, I'll look into the deterioration/life span after I find out the chemical compound of the therabands. Latex is awesome but not know for being durable as it is uv sensitive as well as even air pollution sensitive.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They seem about the same to me, the only difference being that you seem to get more warning with the Tex bands. They shoot longer after they start to tear.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

With the quick draw and release in what sort of range were the results.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If shot in a reasonable length of time they will wear about the same. The Thera-band gold will store a little better, but is a little more prone to breaking when shooting. -- Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is what I figured the result would be based on my intuition. Thanks for doing the tests!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> Understood, I'll look into the deterioration/life span after I find out the chemical compound of the therabands. Latex is awesome but not know for being durable as it is uv sensitive as well as even air pollution sensitive.


I'm looking forward to to reading your findings on the chemical compound for Theraband. Someone once mentioned that it has some sort of UV protection. A colour pigment is another obvious addition. I did shot counts on two sets of 3/4" x8" Theraband Gold and got 1325-1350 before breakage (30" draw). Once the tear starts I get around 25-30 more shots before it tears completely through.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The latex from Tex is about 5-10% faster for the same dimensions as theraband gold... as shown numerous times on my videos showing chronied band comparisons.
Both are UV sensitive, but the medical latex from Tex is a little more so... of course if you're a heavy user like me though, it's used up long before it can be affected enough to really matter.
The theraband and latex seem to last about the same amount of time, maybe a slight nod towards the theraband gold.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Bill-!!! 
I like the "feel" of Tex's latex anyway. 
The reason for asking was mostly about storage life. I don't bother to cut my own or even tie pouches, and I buy and store my sets as needed. You and your videos have secured my continued of the medical latex. Plus, I just like doing business with Tex! He's a great guy and an awesome vendor


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You and your videos have secured my continued of the medical latex. Plus, I just like doing business with Tex! He's a great guy and an awesome vendor








[/quote]


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If your concered about UV get a bottle of 303 for the latex bands. You can get it at most boat dealers. Or at http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=734


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Since the formula is different it more likely has a heat holding difference quality. If you pull and do not hesitate to release your fps numbers may differ by a greater amount and a wider margin. But I have no proof other than the comparisons I made without a fps measuring device and no video. I would hazard to guess that some shooting with the Tex Bands can get into the 300 fps with no difficulty.


----------

